

LibreSSL affected by 6 of 14 errors fixed in openssl update of March 19th 2015 - tback
http://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/LibreSSL/libressl-2.1.6-relnotes.txt

======
deepsun
All those issues are due to direct memory access. Why don't they use automatic
memory management? Even without touching Java there's plenty of nice memory
helpers for C/C++. Or security developers just prefer old-school?

------
cratermoon
Only vulnerable to 5 of them:

CVE-2015-0207 - Segmentation fault in DTLSv1_listen LibreSSL is not
vulnerable, but the fix was safe to merge.

